# Steelhead/trout/salmon pictures here...2019/2020.



## twistedcatfish1971

...just thought I would start a little post for them steelhead/trout/salmon pictures here...2019/2020...up until end of April. Post your pictures here...with a story. 

...I lost a nice brown trout last November fishing out at marina in Eastlake off a gold/maroon cleo! And heard of a laker caught a few years ago out at fairport. Anything is possible.

...tight lines/frozen fingers/good times...good luck to all this season!

Don.


----------



## SteveG

Daughter's first steelies ever and one for me. Conneaut harbor 10-10-19


----------



## Black Cloud

One of my best from the big lake this year. Jumped out of the water twice. What a blast!


----------



## bhartman

Bula yesterday and last Saturday


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...very nice! Always said and always caught BIG fish out that way...wish I could get out that way more...

Good job!

Thanks for the pictures. 

Don.


----------



## SteveG

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...very nice! Always said and always caught BIG fish out that way...wish I could get out that way more...
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Don.


----------



## SteveG

Its about 1.5 hr trip for us from south of Youngstown to the big lake.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I roll from streetsboro...so not bad. 54 minutes from driveway to entrance to mentor headlands state park (litehouse) 1 hour 15...to Geneva and 39 minutes to Eastlake.

I can't complain too much...kinda like that (head time) while driving and rocking some Aldean on way out...just a thinking about what the morning/day will bring.

...good times people...good times.

Don.


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

Had a great morning up in Western NY. 8 between two of us in 2 1/2 hours with a lot of missed takedown and thrown hooks as well


----------



## 1MoreKast

TheRealEyeCatcher said:


> Had a great morning up in Western NY. 8 between two of us in 2 1/2 hours with a lot of missed takedown and thrown hooks as well


Awesome. I’ll be there this Friday for the weekend. You fish the Catt? Looks like they’ve been low on water as well.


----------



## bhartman

I'm in Austintown try to get there every week it was Friday's all summer but shift changed so it will be Saturday's now my buddy is 4 for 4 and called himself the steel king yesterday. He's hooked on the way they shoot out of the water


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

1MoreKast said:


> Awesome. I’ll be there this Friday for the weekend. You fish the Catt? Looks like they’ve been low on water as well.


I was on Sandy Creek a little west of Rochester. Saw kings, browns and steelhead caught this AM


----------



## 1MoreKast

TheRealEyeCatcher said:


> I was on Sandy Creek a little west of Rochester. Saw kings, browns and steelhead caught this AM


Ahh you were on Ontario tribs. That's great! Go get em!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

sandy creek is a great place to fish been there numerous times over the years.. caught my first new York state king from there throwing a spoon


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

Sadly due to littering/people having fires/drinking a lot of the best spots to fish from shore along Sandy Creek are being posted as landowners are fed up. Soon the only way to fish it will be to drift the creek in a boat or kayak because even the creek bed is private property and wading or anchoring is technically trespassing. Luckily for me the landowner was watching me out his window and saw me pick up some garbage others had left behind and came down and talked to me and gave me permission to fish there whenever I want and his number in case one of the other neighbors calls the cops


----------



## bhartman

GOOD MAN


----------



## dperry2011

That's a good practice to pick up trash.


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

dperry2011 said:


> That's a good practice to pick up trash.


Hard to yell at someone whose following the fishing laws and picking up garbage even if they are on your private property. Plus I just can’t stand garbage out in nature. I just don’t get why people would go to a fishing hole and dump random garbage there


----------



## TRIPLE-J

you should take a walk along the wall at fairport in nivember and see all the shotgun shells and drink bottles left layin around, and not sayin they are the only litterbugs there...
its just sad cant blame land owners who post no trespassing signs up on their land


----------



## rangerpig250




----------



## bhartman

Nice job any details?


----------



## rangerpig250

bhartman said:


> Nice job any details?


Trolling around E55th and outer break wall, spoons and Bandits off boards. 4 steelhead and one walleye


----------



## bhartman

thanks


----------



## FishIgo

From a recent outing when I brought a friend !


----------



## bhartman

Awesome


----------



## zimmerj

FishIgo said:


> From a recent outing when I brought a friend !
> View attachment 326377


Now that's a beautiful steelhead.


----------



## FishIgo

I’m on the Grand today got a 8/9 pounder and this 29 1/2


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Very nice chrome so far...love it.

...I will be out a few times next 5 days. Hope to add some pictures for you all soon. 

Tight lines.

Don.


----------



## FishIgo




----------



## 1MoreKast

Some hot fish came out of NY creeks this weekend. Here's a bright, shiny one.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Oh yeah....and if a fish could need a wheelchair....I found one that did.


----------



## glasseyes




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Awesome! You went as far as you could go out there lol...great you got one man.

Nice work.

Don.


----------



## FishIgo




----------



## connertrost

Thought this pic was too cool not to share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhartman

You would be correct sir


----------



## squid_1

From earlier this summer on Lake Michigan. 6 man limit of lakers end up with 36# of fillets.


----------



## midoh39

Got a nice hen yesterday throwing a Cloe before throwing jerks for eyes. Eggs are out and she is currently on the smoker!


----------



## 1MoreKast

connertrost said:


> View attachment 327173
> 
> Thought this pic was too cool not to share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice fish! I just watched the YouTube video posted by Fray. Way to go guys!


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

Caught a nice big hen yesterday morning at day break chucking spoons from the 72nd breakwall


----------



## stonen12

Me and a friend drove three hours the smorning fished from 7 am to 4 pm and both caught one! First Ohio steelhead for both of us and we have agreed we are never going back to the mitten up north again to fish for them! Thanks to twisted catfish for the tips and help with fishing the east lake area!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Went up to the State up north a couple weeks ago. Unfortunately the River we planned on fishing was blown out but we found a few fish. It’s unfortunate though how people litter everywhere along the river. And barely seeing any fish caught legally, mostly snagged and put on a stringer. Sad to see


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yea ive seen the same thing ALOT over the years, it is very sad really


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Beaver


----------



## SteveG

One 24" chrome today at Conneaut trolling the harbor. 3 jumps and some strong runs!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Fishing adventure today out at fairport harbor then down the road at Eastlake and the Chagrin river. 

...Hit the pier from 8 am to 11 am this morning. Hard wind from SW/W. Mixed in with some ice pellets and the sound of shotgun blasts twice an hour. No fish/takes for me. Did see a fat steelhead caught off salted minnow under bobber. Headed over to soccer fields and walked up to river to see stained water with some current. Alot of guys down there...fished for 20 minutes at one spot then went back to car bc I was done for the day...looked over and 3 guys were leaving...thought to myself...shoot a spot opened up lol. Headed back down and started floating a minnow and casting spoons with other rod. Next hour landed 4 and kept 2...all off spoons. I did have a bobber down moment but failed to make the connection. 

...kept two very different steelhead today and was wondering what (strains) they were? The silver one was definitely female as I harvested eggs from her...other not but very cool fish as it was dark with bright colors and dirty bottom. 

...another cool thing was as I was 3 miles from route 82 exit in twinsburg I saw deer (buck) off side of highway 20 feet or so eating from a low branch...crazy thing was it was 65 to 75% white!!! Probably never see something like that again in my life...

...good day today...more to come tomorrow. 

Don.


----------



## loomis82

Darker one male that's been in awhile and other looks to be a fresh hen


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

11/10/19.

The pier out @ Fairport harbor. 

...hit it this morning from 7:15 am to 11 ish...with 2 buddies. We parked and got our game faces on and did the short walk up and around the path to pier. Turned corner to find insanely great water conditions and a few fisherman out there...this morning I was with my very good buddy of pushing 30 years and his boy Ryan...who has never caught a chrome! We get to a spot on pier and start the assualt with spoons and spinners...now normally I'm the 1st with 1st cast/1st fish of the day lol...I'm just getting ready to cast and I hear a splash and look over...Ryan got one on!!! After a few tense moments ole chrome in da net! Ryan's 1st ever...some pictures and high 5's...back to fishing...

...over the next 2 hours we have multiple hook ups and more fish on stringers...saw 30 plus caught and some brutes to boot! Crazy morning out there as at one time 5 different people were HOOKED up! Minnows/float ruled the morning as did a few maggots got some...spoons/spinners also produced fish...

...only bad thing was as I was walking to pier came across a guy and started talking with him about ... FISHING LOL. He said limit was 5 per man...I said I don't think so my brother. Anyway the thing was I see this guy walking back to his car with 2 on a stringer...then 10 minutes later he walks back down pier and from somewhere picks up another (3rd) fish and walks back to his car...I don't know all the laws/rules...but shoot I do know 2 per fisherman once a day...everyone was talking about it once he left...and there were a call made but dude...gone by then...I don't know...for me it had this effect...I talked to this guy before we fished and went back in forth for abit about LIMITS. and now that typing this update...wish I just confronted him. I slipped up and want to apologize to who ever reads this story today...I normally am a b.... about stuff like this.

...anyway sorry for long post...shoot its mine anyway LOL!

Good times this morning. 

Stay twisted!

Don.

...and that's not snow on the pier hahaha.

Later.


----------



## cast-off

The limit is 2. As terrible as Steelhead taste I can't see why anyone would want to keep more than 2. I see some of the guys on the forum like eating them and i'm good with that, but they ain't my thing. You got some good ones there cat. Happy you got some.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Not bad when you Smoke them


----------



## bustedrod

aint it hard to get the tail light ? lolol


----------



## DirDeeDir

Good day. 
FYI....bleed, brine and grill. Nice break from the walleye.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...cut the 2nd one this morning and had to walk about 30 feet to tie off...looked down at fish ... and blood was spurting out about foot from gill where I cut it...just like breathing...spray...spray...

...dem fish can bleed brother...no messing around lol.


----------



## DirDeeDir

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...cut the 2nd one this morning and had to walk about 30 feet to tie off...looked down at fish ... and blood was spurting out about foot from gill where I cut it...just like breathing...spray...spray...
> 
> ...dem fish can bleed brother...no messing around lol.


----------



## DirDeeDir

Lol...yeah, looked like the scene of a bad Clive Barker film where I cut the ones I got. But it really does make for better table fare. That and float the knife about .125” above the skin when filleting, leaving most of the blood meat and fat off the fillet.


----------



## ejsell

PA steelhead, I worked hard for these 2 this morning.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

11/18/19

Hit the pier at fairport this morning. A bunch of guys the (usual) crowd lol. Grand is dirty with almost no visibility and East side was ok at best...but no waves/wind which made the morning comfortable. Saw a few caught but fishing was slow...on way home did my usual stop at the Eastlake soccer field and fished for just an hour with red/gold cleo...water somewhat low and clear with abit of current...hooked 4 landed 4. All 4 under 21" and all good little fighter's. I was actually very surprising as the sun was out and it just didn't have that -feel- like fishing would be good...

...good times.

Don.


----------



## ejsell

Spent several hours looking for steelhead yesterday. Water was super low and clear didn't see any steelhead, saw lots of suckers and a couple of smallmouth. And more beaver progress. Would love to see one actually working on a tree.






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Anyone get eyes on the chagrin river up at the Eastlake soccer fields? I was there back on the 22nd and it was locked.

Thanks,
Don.


----------



## Vinnyt

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Anyone get eyes on the chagrin river up at the Eastlake soccer fields? I was there back on the 22nd and it was locked.
> 
> Thanks,
> Don.


Other than some chunks of ice floating by it was good to go yesterday.


----------



## bustedrod

was there today , only ice was down by the power lines on west side. saw 4 or 5 caught today.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Thanks guys.

Much appreciated...I'm out in the morning. Report back when back home.

Don.


----------



## bustedrod

forgot pics lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Looks <reel> good. 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## hailtothethief

Down on my luck lately. No break offs all year. My last two broke off. Got this skipper today. Back in action!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

12/28/19 

Soccer fields...not much going on yesterday. Saw a couple caught with bobber/jig. Water looked good just nothing fishy wise...well see what rain does here...hope it fires em up.

Don.


----------



## FishIgo

Grand River


----------



## FishIgo

Conneaut East Break Wall


----------



## stonen12

Those are some good looking fish


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...ole boy you been killing it out there past couple months...love it!!!

Don.


----------



## cleo

Yesterday afternoon


----------



## joekacz

cleo said:


> Yesterday afternoon


That's a HAWG!! Nice catch.


----------



## hailtothethief

Saw a guy get snapped off twice on some green beads so i tried beads. Got a couple the other day on anise flavored soft beads. Didnt know if anyone flavors there beads? I saw a video on youtube of pautzke flavored **** shrimp. Gonna try that one


----------



## hailtothethief

Nice egg wagon today.


----------

